# Unleaded petrol



## djbombscare (Sep 13, 2005)

Stupid question as I know most of you dont drive but does anyone know anywhere thats got unleaded petrol in South bristol? 

I tried 5 places last night and it was diesel only and Im dry just about got enough to get the bike to a forecourt.

Cheers in advance


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sainsbury's Winterstoke Road no good?   

I normally go to Sainsbury's for my unleaded four-star, cos they're the only company I know that still supplies it.  Surely they got ornery unleaded too...


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 13, 2005)

I tried there coming into town yesterday. That was the jammed right up past the football ground ( sorry JTG I know they dont really play footie) and up through the underpass.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 13, 2005)

Is there a petrol shortage or summat?


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 13, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Is there a petrol shortage or summat?




There is now.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2005)

Get a scooter and be a nurse.....  100 mpg and if there is a real shortage (which there isnt, just panic) you get priority.  It was fun during the last stupid petrol protest thing.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 13, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Stupid question as I know most of you dont drive but does anyone know anywhere thats got unleaded petrol in South bristol?
> 
> I tried 5 places last night and it was diesel only and Im dry just about got enough to get the bike to a forecourt.
> 
> Cheers in advance



What type of petrol do most people use over there?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 13, 2005)

Judging by the stocks it would appear unleaded is the fuel stuff of choice.  


I've tried fecking everywhere I possibley can now and nada not a thing. 

Diesel only at ASDA's in Whitchurch/Withywood ( I dunno what one it is I'm new to these ere parts)  Somerfeilds on hengrove way. Tesco's over near Brislington was diesel only and a queue that stretched up to the moon and back. 

Shot down there on the Bath road into town, Sainsbury's was queued right up and I could see signs up and on the pumps so its probably diesel only there. Upto the M32 station, no joy queued right up. Back through Bedminster Diesel only at the Esso. On out towards the Airport and the Texaco one was not letting anyone fill up unless they had an account. (Which I think is fair enough fuck the panic buying bastards look after your regulars) so basically thats just Airport carz sorted then. And thats it everything else I passed had signs up saying no fuel/no unleaded, queues etc which is nice

So back in the flat too wait it out. Cant go anywhere else as its totally on empty now. I've got a range of about 2 miles TBH I dont mind its ok but you just know that work are gonna get pissed off eventually 

I just dont get it. Why do they need to panic buy? I only want £15 worth of unleaded and the blockades aren't coming in till tommorrow and it lasts 3 days. Has everyone filled the shit out of there cars, filled jerry cans etc, just in case and in reality only probably do like 20 miles a week. 

I'm sure that if everyone had just kept to there normal buying amount there would have been no real disruption. Well at least not this early on in the game. 

I dunno. Its sort of just makes the whole thing worse. 2 days before the blockade the petrols runs out. So next time everyones gonna go 3 or 4 days earlier so that they dont get caught out and fill the car right up just in case like. FFS  It just makes the whole thing worse.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 13, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Judging by the stocks it would appear unleaded is the fuel stuff of choice.
> 
> .



The vast majority of petrol engines now have to have unleaded due to the catalytic converters. LRP is only used by ancient bangers.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 13, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> LRP is only used by ancient bangers.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 13, 2005)

There was no queue at the Shell garage in Eastville - whether that means they've sold out or not, I don't know.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 13, 2005)

Fucking madness innit.

People moan like buggery about the increase in the price of petrol, yet all rush out to buy it because they're talking about another protest!

And it only lasts a few days, because people can't bring themselves to use public transport   

During the last protest, my local bus got busier and busier, so many people using it made it and that made every single bus fucking late.. one woman was really moaning about it... "no wonder so many people use their cars, this is ridiculous" and it got me so mad I had a right go at her...

Everyone on the bus clapped when I finished   

My husband filled up on Monday night, but going to Guildford twice a day means that'll soon run out.. wonder what he's supposed to do if he can't get any more?!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 14, 2005)

This thread is just bombscares attempt to legitimize him skiving off work cos "there's no petrol in Bristol".

Likely fucking story.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 14, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> This thread is just bombscares attempt to legitimize him skiving off work cos "there's no petrol in Bristol".
> 
> Likely fucking story.




Why thank you Mr St8   

* mutters management tsk, and * 

Anyway I'll be back tommorrow to be a pain in the arse as I've got a tip off that theres a delivery this arvo at a location that Im keeping secret so that its not queued the fuck up.


----------

